
Ask HN: Y Combinator recent batches lack AI and Blockchain startups - diminish
Recent Y Combinator batches (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycdb.co&#x2F;) lack AI &amp; Blockchain startups.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycdb.co&#x2F;batch&#x2F;w20<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycdb.co&#x2F;batch&#x2F;s19<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycdb.co&#x2F;batch&#x2F;w19<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycdb.co&#x2F;batch&#x2F;s18<p>Any explanations why it could be the reason :thinking .<p>- Is it due to lack of startups interested in there<p>- Is it due to a preference on the part of YC?
======
brudgers
[My pure speculation]

Founders pursuing ideas as broad as "AI" or "blockchain" are not front-running
existing products and markets. Founders who are narrowly focused on
application of these technologies to a single domain are likely to have their
companies described by the domain rather than the technology. Going further,
potential founders still capable of front-running existing products and
markets on the broad basis of blockchain and AI are likely to have other
business opportunities...I mean if you're at the forefront of AI, someone will
hire you or invest in your business.

In short, the standards are higher. Ten years ago, there was no OpenAI and
there was room in the BlockChain to "sell shovels to the gold prospectors."

------
nabla9
Do YC batches provide the level money or expertise required for AI startups?

You don't build AI startup with ramens and office space. You need compute
capacity and that requires money.

